# Dwarf Girls



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

My current Dwarf girls

Tinkerbell, the blaze. She is 5 months old and weighs a whole 98g
Jane one of the black berks, is also 5 months and weighs 92g

Jaina is 4 months old and a bit small at only 68g!! So itty bitty!


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Oh my goodnes!!! Absolutely adorable, I want one.


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

Arg!! They're so small. They're adorable  I love my big squishy boys, but small is so beautiful too.


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

Awwww!!! So sweet!


----------



## windslav (Jan 10, 2017)

How much fine motor skill do you need to pet it?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

windslav said:


> How much fine motor skill do you need to pet it?


lol IDK if you are kidding?

Dwarfs are around the size of a 3-4 week old baby. 

One should be alittle more careful with them ofcourse. But they are not quite so delicate lol I play with them. They jump & climb all over me lol

But people own mice and hamsters just fine lol


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

They are very very cute!!!😍


----------



## Starspun (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh my goodness. They are too cute.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't think 'dwarf' is a cute enough name for these. I vote we change it to 'Pixie Rats'. Also, can you take the next photo shoot on sparkle/glitter fleece to really set the mood? ;D


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Asiposea said:


> I don't think 'dwarf' is a cute enough name for these. I vote we change it to 'Pixie Rats'. Also, can you take the next photo shoot on sparkle/glitter fleece to really set the mood? ;D


lol. I actually used to have a dwarf girl named Pixie!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

You have rats named Jaina and Crowley! Are you a WoW fan?  ;D


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Coffeebean said:


> You have rats named Jaina and Crowley! Are you a WoW fan?  ;D


Well Crowley is actually from Supernatural 

But yes! Jaina's brothers are named Malfurion & Illidan. 

I also have a rat named Malygos because he is blue lol


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

moonkissed said:


> Well Crowley is actually from Supernatural
> 
> But yes! Jaina's brothers are named Malfurion & Illidan.
> 
> I also have a rat named Malygos because he is blue lol


That's great, we've had an all black rat named Banshee (my partner likes Sylvanas) and a very mean rescue boy who's name was originally Gary by prev. owner, and we started calling him Garrosh, lol.


----------

